# Sausage Pizza Dip



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2011)

6 servings

¾ pound hot Italian Sausage
½ onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, finely minced
8 ounces cream cheese
1 cup shredded mozzarella
2/3 cup Parmesan Cheese
2 pinches dried oregano
1 cup tomato sauce  

Sliced baguette, toasted

Heat skillet over medium-high heat, cook sausage, onion and garlic, crumbling sausage into small pieces.  Drain off fat. Allow to cool.

Raise oven rack to 6-8 inches from broiler element, preheat broiler.

Combine softened cream cheese with ½ of mozzarella and ½ of parmesan, add oregano.  Fold in sausage and onion mix.  Spread in bottom of 9 x 9 inch casserole, top with tomato sauce and remaining cheese.  Cover with foil and broil for 2 minutes, remove foil and broil 5 more minutes.  Serve with spoon on toasted baguettes.


----------

